# Definitive Technology Makes a Splash at CEDIA 2013: Introducing the Mythos ST-L



## Todd Anderson

Definitive Technology, a high quality speaker manufacturer from Baltimore, MD, has unveiled a redesign of their popular Mythos ST loudspeaker at CEDIA 2013. The Mythos ST enjoyed a lengthy six year run as Definitive Technology’s flagship model, very befitting of a speaker designated as the “SuperTower.” One of the ST’s most notable design elements was the inclusion of a built-in 300 Watt powered subwoofer in each tower enclosure, not to mention an edgy aluminum exterior. The ST’s replacement, called the Mythos ST-L, looks very similar to the retired ST. In fact, the dimensions of the ST-L’s cabinet are practically the same (53”H x 6-3/4”W x 9-1/2” D). And, yes, the ST-L still houses a built-in powered subwoofer. However that’s where Definitive drew the line. Everything else, the company says, has been completely redesigned. 








The dual-enclosed subwoofers are a major selling point for Definitive with several obvious benefits. They help eliminate the need for large exterior subwoofers which in-turn reduces overall equipment footprints. Also two subs are always better than one, as they help to promote a more even distribution of bass across a listening area. Subwoofer placement, however, is restricted to where the towers are placed which may or may not be beneficial to the overall quality of sound. On the new design front, Definitive is now including a wireless remote with the ST-L’s that will allow for easy control of bass volume levels.

The company is again using aircraft-grade extruded aluminum for the speakers’ enclosures. The anodized aluminum is hand polished to what Definitive calls a “pearlscent sheen” and will be available in black and a limited edition graphite silver. Definitive has also nixed the ST’s granite base material in favor of milled cast aluminum. Floor spikes are still included.

Definitive claims their redevelopment efforts included high-tech analysis efforts using a laser to find and eliminate causes of speaker distortion. The result is three new patent-pending technologies that the company says makes the ST-L’s really sing. Mid range sound is handled by two 5-1/4 inch drivers using Definitive’s BDSS (Balance Double Surround System) technology, allowing for a longer and more linear cone excursion. Highs are created by a 1 inch magnesium/aluminum dome tweeter. The midrange drivers and tweeter are arranged in a midrange-tweeter-midrange D’Appolito array. Low Frequency Effects are accomplished through the sub’s single 6X10 inch carbon active woofer pressure coupled to two 6X10 inch planar low-bass radiators. The subs are each driven by two 1200 Watt amps.

Look for the Mythos ST-L’s to be available in October 2013 at an MSRP just under $5000 for a pair (black or LE graphite silver).

_Image Credit: Definitive Technology_


----------



## Mike0206

As a big fan of def tech I look forward to seeing these in person. The mythos line to me has been one of the most attractive speakers made IMO. Sleek and beautiful! Having said that you pay a premium for the looks. Aircraft grade extruded aluminum isn't very cheap so the price reflects that at $5000/pair. I would venture to guess that they might not sound much better if at all over the BP-8000ST speaker line (mostly the 8080 of course) as the BDSS drivers are already in them. However having 1200watts going to them might make a small difference over the 455watts in the 8080..lol! The wireless bass management for the powered towers is also really cool, as that technology people really seemed to enjoy in their supercube subs. I could only dream to have a pair of these new speakers but my BP-8060ST's will have to do for now.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Thanks for the comments Mike! These Towers definitely look like they'll be amazing, which won't be surprising... Definitive has had quite a run of success.


----------



## moparz10

Wow those put my bp10's to shame,but at 5k I don't think I'll be getting a pair anytime soon,very nice though


----------



## Nec

Nice man


----------



## Andre

They lot ALOT like the GoldenEar Tritons


----------



## Mike0206

Andre said:


> They lot ALOT like the GoldenEar Tritons


 Same guy started both companies and the mythos line already incorporated that race track style oval woofer before golden ear came to be. Sandy Gross clearly seems to like that design. He was the founder or co-founder of Polk audio, def tech and now golden ear. Having said that you could understand why there would be a similarity.


----------



## letsboogiedown

I have been a big fan of the ol' Mythos ST. I think they are deserving of the "flagship" moniker. There is a sweetness to their sound and an understated strength in the lower frequencies that are unmatched in most speakers (without additional subwoofers and electronic fiddling). They are a very impressive achievement. I have even briefly heard Sandy Gross' floorstanding Tritons and have not been as impressed.

The Mythos ST (and STS) are one of very few speakers in this price range that I find has audiophile-quality sound, while still meeting spousal-decor acceptance.

Undoubtedly, I will be lusting after these new ST-Ls.


----------



## oOOBillO0o

Has anyone purchased these, if so comments and photos? Thanks!


----------

